# Milton Gun Show - Feb. 24 & 25



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

*Milton Gun Show - Feb. 25 & 26*

I rec'd a call from Billy Rogers this morning. The next Milton Gun Show will be held at the Santa Rosa Auditorium on Feb. 25 & 26.

Tables are going fast -- and are $40 each. If you want to reserve table(s) -- call Billy at 850-262-8407

:thumbup:


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Same weekend as the Northwest Florida Sportsmans Show at the fair grounds in Fort Walton. A different crowd of course............


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

Dern, I'm moving that weekend


----------



## JGill (Jan 13, 2012)

Thanks for the info about the show dates. Going to miss the show in Pensacola because of Reserve duty, but at least I'll be able to catch the Milton show now.


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

the 24 is a friday i think 
show might be feb 25-26


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Yes, you are correct -- the 25th & 26th


----------

